# Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz



## zorro57 (1. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,
habe an meinem Teich eine schöne Terrasse. ( leider konnte man die dieses Jahr kaum nutzen:?)
Da mein Nachbar angebaut hat, sitzt seine Tochter auf ihrem Balkon in der 1. Etage und kann direkt auf meine Terrasse schauen. Ist irgendwie  nicht schön und so haben wir direkt nach Anlage des Teiches einen Sichtschutz aus Riesenchinaschilf gepflanzt. Klappt prima, da das Zeug ja ab Frühjahr wächst das man zugucken kann.
Allerdings hat es auch Nachteile: Es wächst nicht horstig, sondern wuchert immer weiter Richtung Teichfolie und es ist natürlich viel Arbeit es im Frühjahr abzuschneiden und zu entsorgen. Zudem kommt  noch hinzu, dass es bei starkem Regen und Wind total auseinander geht oder die Stengel abbrechen.
Da ich spätestens nächstes Frühjahr alles ausgraben und neu, wieder weiter vom Teich weg, eingraben müsste, würden mich Alternativen interessieren.Gibt es horstiges Riesenchinaschilf?
Welche Pflanzen würden auch als Sichtschutz infrage kommen??
Sie sollten schon ~ 2,5m hoch werden, möglichst __ immergrün sein und wenig Pflege ( Schnitt, Laubabfall ) benötigen. Schön wäre es wenn die Pflanzen nicht erst 10 Jahre brauchten um die Größe zu erreichen.
Wäre schön wenn jemand Tips für mich hätte.
Gruß
zorro57


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*

Hi Zorro,

die Nachbarstochter soll euch wohl nicht beim Schäferstündchen überraschen, oder

hoch und __ immergrün wären Phyllostachys, machen aber noch mehr Ausläufer als Miscanthus floridulus

es gibt aber auch größere Fagesia-Arten/Sorten (Horstbildender Bambus). Allerding wachsen sie bei weitem nicht so schnell wie ausläufertreibende Bambus. Da brauchts schon mal 10 Jahre bis ein ordentlich großer Horst draus wird

oder eventuell ne Staudenhecke aus hohen Stauden wie z.B Topinambur (eine 3-4m hohe knollenbildende __ Sonnenblume) - läßt dann wenigstens im Winter das Licht wieder durch wenn die Stauden ruhen

ansonsten bleiben ja auch noch:

Kirschlorbeer
Scheinzypressen
Lebensbäume

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*

Hi, Zorro, kannst Du nicht einfach ein Sonnensegel über Deine Terrasse spannen, oder eine Markise anbringen ? So habe ich das Problem mit " oben ohne " gelöst. Jetzt kann keiner mehr gucken.
Gruß Jo


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*

Hallo Zorro

Oder Du baust ein Rankgerüst und lässt alles Mögliche hochwachsen.

@ Frank
Topinambur haben auch noch den Vorteil, dass Du die Knollen essen kannst (sehr lecker und gesund). Ich hab sie auch als Sichtschutz.


----------



## zorro57 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*

Hallo
und Danke für die ersten Meinungen.
@Frank:
Bambus hat mein Nachbar schon zur Genüge gepflanzt, ich liebe es, wenn die Spelzen seiner Pflanzen überall bei mir im Garten landen
Topinambur scheint mir ein wenig wie Teufel mit Belzebub austreiben
Ist wohl eine Pflanze die auch stark wuchert und selbst aus Wurzelreststückchen wieder neu treibt.
Brauch ich nicht, ich hab schon Giersch.
Scheinzypressen und Lebensbäume sind nicht so mein Ding; der Gartenarchitekt bei dem ich meinen VHS Kurs Gartengestaltung gemacht habe, sagte immer: Koniferen gehören auf den Friedhof und nicht in einen Hausgarten.
Und mit Kirschlorbeer habe ich, immer im Wechsel mit gelbblühenden Ranunkeln, eine dauergrüne Abtrennung zum Nachbarn gestaltet. Das ist erst mal genug davon.
@Jo:
Es geht um den Winkel, mein Teich ist im hinteren Teil des Gartens und so ca.22m von dem Balkon der Nachbarin entfernt, da nutzt ein Sonnensegel nichts.
@Zuckerschniss:
so ein Gerüst mit 2,5 m erscheint mir sehr dominant. Eigentlich wäre mein Riesenchinaschilf optimal, wenn es nicht so wuchern würde.

Hab mal zwei Bilder angefügt, einmal als die Gartenumgestaltung grade fertig war (2005) und eins wo man den Blick vom Teich zur Dachterrasse hat.(2007)

Gruß
zorro


----------



## jolantha (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*

Hi, Zorro
wie wärs denn mit einem Rankgerüst, das Du mit schnell wachsenden __ Kletterpflanzen anlegst. Zum
Beispiel mit " Je länger je lieber "
Gruß Jo


----------



## karsten. (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*

sowas

bieten mittlerweile viele Baumschulen an 

mfG


----------



## idefix--211 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*



zorro57 schrieb:


> Es wächst nicht horstig, sondern wuchert immer weiter Richtung Teichfolie...
> 
> Da ich spätestens nächstes Frühjahr alles ausgraben und neu, wieder weiter vom Teich weg, eingraben müsste, würden mich Alternativen interessieren.
> 
> Sie sollten schon ~ 2,5m hoch werden...Schön wäre es wenn die Pflanzen nicht erst 10 Jahre brauchten um die Größe zu erreichen.



Hallo,

hm, du suchst da wohl die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" 
Es ist nunmal leider so, dass besonders bei Gräsern die horstig wachsenden auch eher langsam wachsen und umgekehrt.
Wie wäre es denn damit: Du behälst dein Chinaschilf, im nächsten Frühjahr gräbst du es aus (musst du ja so oder so) und buddelst es neu ein mit einer guten Rizhomsperre. Dann musst du dir um die Teichfolie keine Sorgen mehr machen.
Wenn du nicht jedes Frühjahr alles abschneiden willst, bietet sich der schon genannte Bambus an, mit dem Nachteil, dass die Sprosse noch gefährlicher sind und schon eine deLuxe-Rizhomsperre brauchen.
Wenn das für dich nicht in Frage kommt, wirst du dich wohl leider von der Familie der Gräser verabschieden und auf einen der anderen Vorschläge zurückgreifen müssen.

So eine Pergola gibt es übrigens auch mit abgerundeten Ecken. Wenn die dann erstmal gut bewachsen ist, sieht man gar nichts mehr davon 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## laolamia (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*



zorro57 schrieb:


> Hab mal zwei Bilder angefügt, einmal als die Gartenumgestaltung grade fertig war (2005) und eins wo man den Blick vom Teich zur Dachterrasse hat.(2007)
> 
> Gruß
> zorro



das bild von der nachbarstochter fehlt nocht, danach kann ich dir sagen ob eine hecke noetig ist 

gruss lao


----------



## sister_in_act (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*

Hallo

ich habe 2 Sorten, die horstig - und  ebenfalls relativ hoch wachsen .

     

ich schätze die Höhe des ersten auf etwa 1,60, eher etwas mehr.
das Zebragras wird genauso hoch , ist aber bei mir noch etwas lichter und vom Glanzgras durchwuchert.

Vielleicht auch eine Alternative...

gruß ulla


----------



## zorro57 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*



idefix--211 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hm, du suchst da wohl die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau"
> Es ist nunmal leider so, dass besonders bei Gräsern die horstig wachsenden auch eher langsam wachsen und umgekehrt.
> ...



Ja so ist der Mensch eben, nie zufrieden...
Es ist nicht so, das mich nur die Sorge um die Teichfolie umtreibt, das Riesenchinaschilf verkahlt auch immer mehr in der Mitte und treibt ganz massiv an den Rändern. Ich habe vor zwei Jahren schon einen Teil abgestochen, anders zusammengesetzt und mit doppelter Teichfolie ( Reststücken) als Rhizosperre wieder eingepflanzt. Jetzt wäre nächstes Jahr die ganze Teichseite dran... das ist ein geaste...und da habe ich auch nicht alle Jahr Lust drauf, man(n) wird auch älter...

@ulla:
auf meinem zweiten Bild sieht man rechts auch ein Zebragras. Das ist horstig, aber nicht ganz so hoch. Und wird jetzt auch langsam vom Riesenchinaschilf durchwurzelt.


Habe noch eine Frage:
hat schon mal jemand verzinkte Bleche als Rhizosperre verwendet?
Gibt es da chemische Reaktionen, die den Pflanzen abträglich sind? Könnte nämlich an alte verzinkte Stahlblechkisten kommen die ich dann einbuddeln würde, da kommt das __ Schilf nie durch
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## jolantha (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*

Hallo, Andreas, ich habe mein __ Schilf in eingebuddelten Maurerkübeln ( runde und eckige ),durch die vielen kleinen gebohrten Löcher im boden kann zwar das Wasser raus, die Wurzeln aber nicht.
Gruß Jo


----------



## zorro57 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*

@jo:

wie sieht es denn bei dir mir der Verkahlung von innen her aus? Kommen die jungen Triebe dann alle an den Außenkanten der Kübel hoch? Schneidest Du dann immer um den Rand herum ab?
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## jolantha (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*

Hi, Andreas, ich mache das erst seit 3 Jahren so, daß __ Schilf ist noch nicht bis zum Außenrand durchgewachsen, in der Mitte habe ich noch keine Verkahlung. Im Frühjahr schneide ich einfach alles runter, lichte vertrocknetes aus, und dann treibt das Neue wieder durch. Wie lange das so geht weiß ich nicht,irgendwann wird der Kübel ja voll durchgewachsen sein, mal sehen, was dann wird !
Gruß Jo


----------



## Duquesa86 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*

Hallo,

wir haben das __ Schilf (im Moment ca. 2,10 m hoch) in große schwarze Mörtelkübel gepflanzt. 
Klappt bis jetzt wunderbar.


----------



## jolantha (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz*

Hallo, Gabi
geh mal bitte drei Beiträge höher ( # 12) bei uns heissen die Dinger "Maurerkübel",hast Du denn auch Löcher unten drin?
Gruß Jo


----------

